# 아다



## wonlon

I encountered the "아/어다" ending in the following example:
제가 은행 앞까지 직접 모*셔다* 드리겠습니다.

Any difference between 모*셔다* 드리다and 모*셔* 드리다?


----------



## terredepomme

是很微妙的語氣問題，不能明確地回答。我想，-다比較有「移送」的感覺。

모셔 드리다是陪人，모셔다 드리다比較是陪人一起到哪裡。
例如，店舖老闆說모셔 드리겠습니다，就是「歡迎光臨」的意思。
他說모셔다 드리겠습니다，就是「我陪您一起到您家」的意思。
（不過，通常能以모셔 드리다表示陪送。）
　
잡아 드리겠습니다比較是「我為您捉」。
　손을 잡아 드리겠습니다. 我捉您手。
　문을 잡아 드리겠습니다. 我給您把門開著。
잡아다 드리겠습니다比較是「我給您捉甚麼」。
　나비를 잡아다 드리겠습니다. 我給您捉蝴蝶。


----------



## wonlon

原來如此，還真是微妙啊﹗


----------



## vientito

please check page 284 of the guide that you have donwloaded: using korean: a guide to contemporary usage.  It has a section that talks about the role of 어다.


----------



## wonlon

vientito said:


> please check page 284 of the guide that you have donwloaded: using korean: a guide to contemporary usage.  It has a section that talks about the role of 어다.



Thanks a lot, what the section mentions quite agree with what *terredepomme* said, I post it here for reference by other viewers:

-아다*
The referent of the direct object in the -아다 clause is transferred from one place to another.
*커피 좀 갖다 드릴까요? Shall I bring some coffee for you?
오는 길에 좀 사다 즐래요? Would you buy it on the way and bring it for me?
친구 좀 짐에 태워다 주고 올게요. I’ll be back after giving my friend a ride home.


----------

